# Omlet plastic chicken coops



## GeorgeG (Jan 11, 2022)

Hey, does anyone have any practical hands on experience with an Omlet eglu cube (www.omlet.us)? I can find a ton of Cube reviews, all saying good things but cant find anyone saying anything bad?! Suppose that's a good thing. Its just they are expensive y'all! Over 1000 bucks for the setup I want. 
I normally just build our chicken coops from wood or convert old sheds but I cant work with plastic unfortunately and the wife has her heart set on the Cube. Plus the price of lumber at the min since Covid, just doubled the materials costs for building my own...


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 11, 2022)

The big issue is that they are tiny with tiny runs.   

The runs are not dog proof from what I understand. 

It would be a cute and easy clean setup for 2 or 3 hens, especially if you want to move it around often, and it is used in a fenced and protected yard.

But....  good or bad...  if wife has her heart set on it..  hug her, tell her you love her... and buy it.


----------

